
Microsoft quietly kills off the desktop PC - ukdm
http://www.extremetech.com/computing/115003-microsoft-quietly-kills-off-the-desktop-pc
======
mapster
true. mobile devises are the new PC. With data streaming to the cloud for
backup, and LCD/keyboard as omnipresent plugins for desktop work, desktops and
laptops will largely disappear in 5 years.

~~~
jmsduran
I believe desktops and more traditional notebooks will still have their place
in this world come 5+ years from now, I don't see them going away any time
soon.

